# SCCA CFR SOLO II



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Hey, i was wondering if anyone knew about a local solo event in Palm Bay FL. 1/2 to 1 year ago i checked it out and was told there were autocross events there every 2nd weekend of the month. Now ive been told that it is only there a couple times a year. Does anyone have information on this.

Thank You


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

www.scca.org

find a region near you... follow maps and such until you get to CFR's website.

looks like their last points event was in october, but there may be some others still there. poke around the website and you should find some more info.


----------

